
Ask HN: What do you want to do but you can't? - wuliwong
Hey HN,<p>This is a question I ask myself pretty often. I also try to write down whenever I encounter wanting to do something but not being able to. I have kept a running list of answers to this question for a while and today I was thinking that it would be interesting to hear answers from other people as well.<p>I have used my list in the past as inspiration to build things. Maybe we can find some inspiration together?
======
beastoven
I’d like to have the “full internet” easily accessible through my tv. I think
this is more than just a browser but sites have to develop responsive deaign
with this in mind.

------
wuliwong
Here is one of mine:

I want to be able to remove myself from group SMS messages.

